# Backup well water pumping



## windoverwater (Feb 1, 2014)

Hello all!

New to the forum. Been living off-grid for about 6 years now. Shur-Flow submersible well pump & controller (direct powered by single dedicated panel) has been the main water pump setup. Inside the bathroom is a 100-gallon water storage tank. Shur-Flow diaphragm pump draws water from that to pressure tank (about 15 gallons capacity).

Setup was done by original owner over 10 years ago and has been working just fine.

This winter the submersible pump and controller died (old age - Shur-Flow pumps have about a 10 years lifespan). Am having pump pulled & replaced.

My question: I want to have a backup method to get water from the well should I have another pump problem. Do folks here on the forum have any recommendations for a surface jet pump that could be used with garden hoses to pull up water from the well (40 foot from surface to water)? Something I could run off a generator?

Flow rate is not that important - 2 gals/min would be perfectly adequate for short-term emergency pumping.

Thanks!


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

Just to let you know, water can be "pulled up" only a short distance, with the theoretical maximum being 32' under atmospheric pressure. Your 40' deep well would need a submersable pump that "pushes up" water, which could be from any depth with the right amount of power.

If you have a shallow 40' well, that is clearly within the realm of DIY projects. You could put in a new pump with flexible plastic pipe feed down the bore hole yourself. Definately a 1 day job.

Personally, what I would do is simply replace the pump with a new one and just keep on pumping. The only other thing you might want to do is upgrade to the best quality pump you can find, and maybe add another solar panel or two since the prices are dropping lower now. Lastly, carefully check the wiring for corrosion. When I pulled my well pump, water had gotten into the wiring through cracks in the insulation and started turning the copper wire green.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

This might give ya a little food for thought..

http://www.brumbypumps.com/


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

A duplicate pump on hand to replace yours with would be the simplest solution.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

That brumbly pump sounds interesting . . . .but look at that air compressor shown in the video . . . .that sucker is a electrical hog.
Ya gotta think twice for an off grid system too supply enough electric power for a hefty air compressor.

The Shurflo pumps are far more efficient......


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

I agree Jim-mi, but I have an air pump out of an old Lincoln Continental used for the suspension air bags that would provide enough air volume. It draws ~2-3 amps at free flow @ 12 v.d.c.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

LOL . . I recall seeing an old Lincoln raising up when the engine was started . . . . the air pressure had all leaked out of the air bags. . . . . . 

With "enough" PV power that air pressure water pump could be filling a large holding tank **when the sun shines** . . . . . .

But then a very small (1kw) generator will power that Shurflo pump at any time.
Where as the compressor in the video could easily require 8K starting surge watts . .big difference.....


----------

